# newbuild German 'ETV' nordic



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

hi has anyone seen the new ETV for germany she's called nordic and just entered service in january. she is replacing the 1969 built 'oceanic'

nordic's work deck kind of looks retro not modern, she has 200t BP, and is able to work in hazardous atmosphere by a means of shutting down her turbo chargers and cooling the spark arresters with water, to prevent explosion's from say a leaking LNG carrier and so on.

for a pic of her i will post some in a couple of hours when i have some more time.

bye.


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

this is the pic of the the new ETV Nordic, oceanic replacement.


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

I cannot think why she has such huge "funnels" and what they could possibly need to put up there ????? Any ideas folks ?

Jim


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Exhaust Gas Scrubber's????


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

I cannot think why she has such huge "funnels" and what they could possibly need to put up there ????? Any ideas folks ?

there is a platform above them, the port funnel has the exhausts only which exit out the back not the top of the funnel. there are fire monitors above them, those telescopic fire monitors that can be extended they are, there is more pics and info on http://www.maritimejournal.com


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

Many Thanks Tony,

Jim


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

It's a long time since I had anything to do with Bugsier Reederei-und Bergungs AG, but I held them in the greatest respect when I did, and I'm delighted that they have been able to build what looks like a very fine new big tug. 

I can distinctly remember sitting in their office when one of the old big two, either "Arctic" or "Oceanic", I forget which, had just had Kort nozzles fitted and was doing BP tests. The Master (cannot remember who) rang Karl-Gunter Meyer along the lines of:

"Do you want the good news or the bad news?"

"I'd better have both!"

"Well, the good news is that we got over 175 tons; the bad news is we pulled the quay wall down!"

I'm sure a lot of thought has gone into the "Nordic".


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

I maybe wrong here but I'm sure I recall Bugsier once experimenting working out bollard pulls on paper rather than physically carrying them out. Very basically I think it equated to something like 10 tons bollard pull x 2000 HP (20,000HP = 200 ton bollard pull))

I know there were only a few ports in Europe with suitable strengthened bollards. On Lloydsman we carried out our bollard pulls in Rosyth for a test and Europort for the real one.


----------



## meechingman (Feb 20, 2005)

Bugsier's calculations fail on lower horsepowers, it seems.

Meeching has 14 tons BP from 1320 hp. I think the Dog class tugs get a bit more BP from the same engine power.


----------



## Jan M (Nov 15, 2005)

Gents,

more photos of the ETV:
http://www.nok-schiffsbilder.de/nordic_taufe/
http://www.tugboats.de/nordic_article.html

reagards
Jan


----------

